# Herbicide Resistant Weeds, Farmers Blog and More



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting short read of a hodge podge of ag stuff.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/crops/herbicideresistt-weeds-farmer-blogs-me_2-ar42099


----------

